# THE OFFICIAL BMH 2011 TAX SPECIAL TOPIC



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

*Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!

Starting Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:

NOT included on these prices!!*


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Will post pics in the next few days :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Oh shit. Solid deal. How bout a case of macadamia nuts for a set up to hawaii


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 3 2011, 03:01 PM~19778589
> *Oh shit. Solid deal. How bout a case of macadamia nuts for a set up to hawaii
> *


U r a Macadamian Nut ! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

WOW


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 3 2011, 12:34 PM~19778400
> *Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!
> 
> Starting  Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:
> ...


What's the total shipped to 95127 3pump w/rockford and powerballs?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SJ RIDER_@Feb 3 2011, 04:04 PM~19779505
> *What's the total shipped to 95127 3pump w/rockford and powerballs?
> *


pm sent


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 3 2011, 05:22 PM~19779657
> *pm sent
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Price for 2 pump kit all chrome whammy with marzochi #7/#9 gears, 8" front, 10" rear coil over shipped to VA 23116

Thanks,

"D"


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 3 2011, 04:23 PM~19779665
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Feb 3 2011, 04:24 PM~19779676
> *Price for 2 pump kit all chrome whammy with marzochi #7/#9 gears, 8" front, 10" rear coil over shipped to VA 23116
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


pm sent


----------



## muchogriffo (Feb 26, 2007)

How much for the 3 pump setup and upgrade to 14's rear and deep cups for front to 80525. And can I pre order cuz $$$ don't last long in my holey pockets. :biggrin:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

u got any specials on 20" comp. cylinders.?


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

specials on piston pumps?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by muchogriffo+Feb 3 2011, 05:28 PM~19780173-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


negative ghost rider :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Feb 3 2011, 06:03 PM~19780410
> *specials on piston pumps?
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

shit damn near makes me wanna buy a backup setup!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 3 2011, 06:28 PM~19779704
> *pm sent
> *


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Feb 3 2011, 07:03 PM~19780410
> *specials on piston pumps?
> *


x2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

TTMFT sum good deals


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

M,
Need the shipping cost on the back to basic kit to 44102. Thanks.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

THANX FELLAS :h5:


----------



## jett06 (Dec 3, 2006)

Shipping to 73129


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

Any other items besides the kit gonna make it to the tax time special? 
:biggrin:


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

any sale on telescopic cylinders?


----------



## BumperCheckin78 (Nov 4, 2009)

Any sales on Slip yoke for g-body.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey pjay ima go and macadamia nut on ur elco. :biggrin:


----------



## Ronnie P (Dec 24, 2008)

shipped to 34430


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 4 2011, 08:30 AM~19786053
> *Hey pjay ima go and macadamia nut on ur elco.  :biggrin:
> *


Eewwww lol :roflmao:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 4 2011, 09:30 AM~19786053
> *Hey pjay ima go and macadamia nut on ur elco.  :biggrin:
> *


ur just jealous :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CadillacTom+Feb 3 2011, 09:57 PM~19783124-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

no specials on pistons...i'm not as excited anymore.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

piston pumps;;what no deals. :0 :0 ;;


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Feb 4 2011, 05:50 PM~19790221
> *no specials on pistons...i'm not as excited anymore.
> *


our prices are so low they already like on special :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

MORNING BUMP FOR BMH :h5:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: flaked85, 64_EC_STYLE


:wave: :wave:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 5 2011, 09:30 AM~19793898
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: flaked85, 64_EC_STYLE
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :cheesy: sup der big homie


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!

Starting Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:

NOT included on these prices!!*


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 4 2011, 07:14 PM~19790388
> *piston pumps;;what  no deals. :0  :0 ;;
> *


Why, cus than u mite be able to keep up...





























Sup Mr AL... :biggrin: Just playin wit ya chipper


----------



## jimmy78mc (Dec 29, 2010)

Shipping to 98188


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!

Starting Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:

NOT included on these prices!!*





> _Originally posted by jimmy78mc_@Feb 5 2011, 05:15 PM~19796635
> *Shipping to 98188
> *


pm sent


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 5 2011, 05:21 PM~19796658
> *Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!
> 
> Starting  Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:
> ...


this is out da door no taxes :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. MS Roller (Dec 19, 2007)

How much for a 3 pump kit, black or blue anidized. No piston. I want the best pump u have with 3/4 port or 1" port with adel 2. Just pumps complete to slap in. Im tryn to hit 40s in my town car. OJ knows what's up


----------



## bottomsup (May 11, 2006)

Bangin deal mang


----------



## phillip_ndrsn (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Feb 3 2011, 10:47 PM~19783731
> *Any other items besides the kit gonna make it to the tax time special?
> :biggrin:
> *


what ya"ll got up ur sleeves?
potato chippin?
just playin homie...............get it eazy duz it!!!!


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 5 2011, 06:21 PM~19796658
> *Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!
> 
> Starting  Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:
> ...


TTT for some good deals


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

Do you have any pics of these kits?


----------



## EMPIRE BUILDER (Feb 7, 2011)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Feb 6 2011, 08:31 PM~19804541
> *Do you have any pics of these kits?
> *


X2


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

do you have a super chipper special kit that i can price? i wanna be like bruce......lol


----------



## ChanceCustoms (Aug 27, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 6 2011, 10:19 PM~19804952
> *do you have a super chipper special kit that i can price? i wanna be like bruce......lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 5 2011, 04:21 PM~19796658
> *Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!
> 
> Starting  Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:
> ...



how much for a basic kit shipped to 91710
and what if i order two kits?


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 3 2011, 02:34 PM~19778400
> *Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!
> 
> Starting  Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:
> ...


2 pump kit with mazz gears and power ball 77598


----------



## jett06 (Dec 3, 2006)

Yea what if I order 2 kits also :thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86+Feb 6 2011, 12:34 AM~19799245-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent :cheesy: 


> _Originally posted by MalibuLou+Feb 7 2011, 02:44 PM~19810088-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

Dam M that's alot of pm s snt lol


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 8 2011, 02:39 PM~19819603
> *Dam M that's alot of pm s snt lol
> *


 :run:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!

Starting Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:

NOT included on these prices!!*
pm sent


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Good deals in here... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## obie (Mar 20, 2010)

how much for the back to the basic kit with powerballs and 12 in cylinders shipped to 81008


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by obie_@Feb 8 2011, 04:13 PM~19820273
> *how much for the back to the basic kit with powerballs and 12 in cylinders shipped to 81008
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

banging deals as always


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

Any pics yet


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

soon :ugh:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!

Starting Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:

NOT included on these prices!!*
pm sent


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

Black Magic always putting out quality parts,big ups to Ron,Big Perm n everyone at BMH! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 9 2011, 01:19 PM~19827625
> *Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!
> 
> Starting  Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:
> ...


Sup Sideliner :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by no games 62 63_@Feb 9 2011, 01:14 PM~19828058
> *Black Magic always putting out quality parts,big ups to Ron,Big Perm n everyone at BMH! :thumbsup:
> *


cant forget oj,jorge,& jermain  

but thank's for the props :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 9 2011, 01:15 PM~19828062
> *Sup Sideliner  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats MR.sideliner.. lil chip :0


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 9 2011, 08:05 PM~19830732
> *thats MR.sideliner.. lil chip :0
> *


O well SORRY MR CHIPPER SIDELINER CHEERLEADER :biggrin: 

Hit u up tomorrow to get my order


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Can I get a price on 3 pump with powerballs,and oil system dump upgrade


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Feb 9 2011, 11:54 PM~19833001
> *Can I get a price on 3 pump with powerballs,and oil system dump upgrade
> *


Sure, you know we got you


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

i need sum hoses


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy_@Feb 10 2011, 07:00 AM~19834578
> *i need sum hoses
> *


hit us up.. 1-866-magic-33.. we got what you need


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!

Starting Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:

NOT included on these prices!!*
pm sent


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 11 2011, 08:57 PM~19847886
> *Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!
> 
> Starting  Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:
> ...


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 11 2011, 07:57 PM~19847886
> *Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!
> 
> Starting  Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:
> ...


----------



## browninthe810 (Mar 19, 2007)

pics please


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

bump :h5:


----------



## Ked O.P. (May 4, 2009)

:0 only BMH could give a tax time deal without pics & sell like a MF... :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ked O.P._@Feb 15 2011, 09:08 AM~19874771
> * :0 only BMH could give a tax time deal without pics & sell like a MF... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: we try our best to give out the best deals we can


----------



## wildwolf (Jul 9, 2008)

whats a chrome whammy tank kit go for?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wildwolf_@Feb 15 2011, 01:54 PM~19876587
> *whats a chrome whammy tank kit go for?
> *


pm sent


----------



## MISTAH58 (Jun 10, 2006)

need a price on a whammy too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTAH58_@Feb 15 2011, 06:47 PM~19878892
> *need a price on a whammy too!!! :biggrin:
> *


pm sent :cheesy:


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

PICS :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wildwolf_@Feb 15 2011, 01:54 PM~19876587
> *whats a chrome whammy tank kit go for?
> *


X2 ?


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slowtrain1_@Feb 15 2011, 09:52 PM~19880751
> *X2  ?
> *


pm sent


----------



## rzarock (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 3 2011, 01:34 PM~19778400
> *Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!
> 
> Starting  Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:
> ...


How much for all this less the cylinders and cups shipped to 85641?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Feb 16 2011, 04:37 PM~19886376
> *How much for all this less the cylinders and cups shipped to 85641?
> *


sorry player.. no changes like that on the kits :happysad:


----------



## 1_PUMP (Dec 10, 2009)

How much for a whammy kit raw tank Chrome everything else including fittings and hardlines for a returning customer ?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1_PUMP_@Feb 16 2011, 07:23 PM~19887726
> *How much for a whammy kit raw tank Chrome everything else including fittings and hardlines for a returning customer ?
> *


pm sent


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!

Starting Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:

NOT included on these prices!![/b*


----------



## El Neto 213 (Jan 15, 2011)

The Back to the Basics Kit....

2 Pumps...1/2 Aluminum blocks with 4 Delta Style Dumps....Raw fittings, Black Cylinder 8's and 10's with standard cups for the front and reg. coil over for the rear....All #6 Hoses....4 Accumaxx sol with connectors....4 switches....chrome double port tanks...Chrome Street Motor and Fenner gears.....[/b]

How much for The Back to the Basics Kit shipped to CA 90020


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Neto 213_@Feb 17 2011, 07:01 PM~19896385
> *The Back to the Basics Kit....
> 
> 2 Pumps...1/2 Aluminum blocks with 4 Delta Style Dumps....Raw fittings, Black Cylinder 8's and 10's with standard cups for the front and  reg. coil over for the rear....All #6 Hoses....4 Accumaxx sol with connectors....4 switches....chrome double port tanks...Chrome Street Motor and Fenner gears.....*
> ...


pm sent


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!

Starting Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:

NOT included on these prices!![/b*


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 17 2011, 08:49 PM~19896901
> *Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!
> 
> Starting  Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:
> ...


*
*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 18 2011, 06:02 PM~19904405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i am looking for 2 pump all chrome kit and hardlines money and paypal ready ship to 02905


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Feb 18 2011, 06:45 PM~19904795
> *i am looking for 2 pump all chrome kit and hardlines money and paypal ready ship to 02905
> *


pm sent


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

Send my candle


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!

Starting Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:

NOT included on these prices!![/b*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Feb 18 2011, 08:04 PM~19905465
> *Send my candle
> *


its in the mail


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

Man can we get some pics of the setup..


----------



## 1972 impala envy (Oct 1, 2008)

i have a prohopper setup with black body dumps. I need to replace one but can't find one. do you have a dump available that will work for me and price to 67801. thank you


----------



## Scarry Larry (Jan 18, 2010)

some pictures of the setup would be very nice. Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS (Jan 5, 2009)

3 pump shipped to 20109


----------



## yillo (Aug 20, 2008)

Price for da whammy kit with powerballs 
And the back to basic kitwith powerballs shipped to 68701 NE


----------



## china (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 18 2011, 06:02 PM~19904405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: hopping all over the world


----------



## CaliLiving (Oct 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 19 2011, 02:38 PM~19910686
> *
> The Back to the Basics Kit....
> 
> ...


when does this special end? how much shipped to 95307?


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

HOW MUCH ARE CANDLES FOR THESE


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Feb 20 2011, 03:10 PM~19916959
> *HOW MUCH ARE CANDLES FOR THESE
> 
> 
> ...


125 EACH PLUS 10 FOR THE PLUNGER.. I HAVE BLACK OXIDE CANDLES TOO...DID YOU GET THEM FROM MORE BOUNCE ,HE HAD 2 LIKE THAT SEVERAL YEARS AGO.


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 20 2011, 02:13 PM~19916977
> *125 EACH PLUS 10 FOR THE PLUNGER..  I HAVE BLACK OXIDE CANDLES TOO...DID YOU GET THEM FROM MORE BOUNCE ,HE HAD 2 LIKE THAT SEVERAL YEARS AGO.
> *


NO I GOT EM FROM A GUY IN TRAFFIC CC


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## los.santos.cutty (May 19, 2010)

YO RON,M OR OJ, any shops in the 805 area that sell BMH...HAD TO LEAV VEGAS AND I DONT WANNA GO TO ANY OTHER SHOPS ....IF YOU GUYS COULD LET ME KNO ID APRECIATE IT.. THANX.. STRICLY BMH IN ALL MY RIDES


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

COULD YOU POST PICS OF THE SETUP SO I CAN SEE WHAT IM ABOUT TO BUY???????????????????? TTTTTTTTTTTTHHHHHAAAAANNNNNKKKKKKSSSSSSS :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER+Feb 19 2011, 07:34 PM~19912402-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


work'n on it :happysad:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by china_@Feb 20 2011, 10:34 AM~19915597
> *:wave:  hopping all over the world
> *


----------



## Cheech Marin (Feb 18, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!

Starting Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:

NOT included on these prices!![/b*


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

just called and placed my order! 20 calls to get through, but i know its worth the extra effort!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 21 2011, 04:40 PM~19925491
> *just called and placed my order! 20 calls to get through, but i know its worth the extra effort!!
> *


sorry player we was at lunch :biggrin:


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

:cheesy: got my order today thanks again homie looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Feb 21 2011, 10:31 PM~19928696
> *:cheesy: got my order today thanks again homie looks great :thumbsup:
> *


No problem Homie,glad we could help  :biggrin:


----------



## los.santos.cutty (May 19, 2010)

Good lookin Out FAM JERRY A COO DUDE GLAD TO KNO BMH IS WHERE IM AT REALY DONT WANNA USE HOPPOS OR PRO FLOPPER...BUT IF I WANNA ORDER SOME 14INCH STROKES HOW MUCH?? to shipp to 93035??


----------



## 81cut (Jul 1, 2009)

Any sales on the lower adjustables, for a gbody?


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by los.santos.cutty_@Feb 21 2011, 09:17 AM~19922902
> *YO RON,M OR OJ, any shops in the 805 area that sell BMH...HAD TO LEAV VEGAS AND I DONT WANNA GO TO ANY OTHER SHOPS ....IF YOU GUYS COULD LET ME KNO ID APRECIATE IT.. THANX..  STRICLY BMH IN ALL MY RIDES
> *


Jerrys is in oxnard but if he dnt have parts hit me up im in santa maria and I stock alot of bmh parts at the same price :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Feb 22 2011, 11:08 AM~19932233
> *Jerrys is in oxnard but if he dnt have parts hit me up im in santa maria and I stock alot of bmh parts at the same price  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: 

Good lookin out chris


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Pics


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by los.santos.cutty+Feb 21 2011, 11:18 PM~19929950-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


joeys custom wheel & tire 805-922-5019 :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## yillo (Aug 20, 2008)

Just ordered my setup today great service and thanks loco


----------



## azmurh (Jan 12, 2008)

Whats the price for 2 chrome motors ship to 85122


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by yillo+Feb 22 2011, 07:48 PM~19936527-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!

Starting Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:

NOT included on these prices!![/b*


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks Big M, if you could pm me the total with shipping on them motors and cylinders I would appreciate it.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Feb 23 2011, 02:40 PM~19942497
> *Thanks Big M, if you could pm me the total with shipping on them motors and cylinders I would appreciate it.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 187edition (Jul 19, 2010)

Pics?


----------



## THEE805RAIDER (Jun 30, 2007)

The Back to the Basics Kit....

2 Pumps...1/2 Aluminum blocks with 4 Delta Style Dumps....Raw fittings, Black Cylinder 8's and 10's with standard cups for the front and reg. coil over for the rear....All #6 Hoses....4 Accumaxx sol with connectors....4 switches....chrome double port tanks...Chrome Street Motor and Fenner gears.....[/b]


with a mazz. gear, Powerballs, with 12's cylinders..4 ton coils..


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 23 2011, 12:37 PM~19941646
> *Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!
> 
> Starting  Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:
> ...


this kit with deep cups and powerballs?


----------



## 70295 (Feb 24, 2011)

whats the price for a chrome whammy tank shipped to 53204


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THEE805RAIDER+Feb 23 2011, 09:01 PM~19945772-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

Should be seeing mine soon money went thru. :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Feb 25 2011, 01:09 PM~19959594
> *Should be seeing mine soon money went thru. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt sup big M


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

GOT MY ORDER TODAY! SUPER NICE STUFF! ONE QUESTION THOUGH... HOW MANY TURNS SHOULD I CUT OFF THE 3 3/4 TON SPRINGS TO FIT THEM IN THE FRONT OF MY LAC???


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

Did you get my payment for the cylinders and cups?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector+Feb 25 2011, 03:44 PM~19960521-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 28 2011, 06:14 PM~19982835
> *
> :biggrin: pm sent
> 
> ...


waiting hno:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 28 2011, 06:18 PM~19982877
> *waiting hno:
> *


check your box :biggrin: disreguard the 1st one :cheesy: but the 2nd one :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 28 2011, 06:30 PM~19982962
> *check your box :biggrin:  disreguard the 1st one :cheesy:  but the 2nd one :biggrin:
> *


:h5: thanks bro...


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 28 2011, 07:18 PM~19982877
> *waiting hno:
> *


X2


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

How much for some chrome extended shocks? Shipped to 95687


----------



## jett06 (Dec 3, 2006)

big :thumbsup: to big M homeboy helped me out to the fullest and answered all of my questions and always answered all my pm's within minutes black magic doin the damm thing


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

How much is the 3 pump kit shipped to 95695? And how long is this special gonna last


----------



## RIDDLA (Apr 7, 2003)

800 dollar kit 2 87506


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

Big M. i sent you a pm on the weekend. Shoot me one back.


----------



## 1972 impala envy (Oct 1, 2008)

I bought some check valves from you today and we discussed street riders in kansas city and i can't find a number. i would appreciate it if you would pm me the number. thanks again for your info and help


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah+Feb 28 2011, 11:19 PM~19986008-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


816-591-0549 street ryders.. ask for fabian.. tell him BIG PERM sent ya


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!

Starting Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:

NOT included on these prices!![/b*


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

I would like to Thank everyone who has ordered,

We are about half way thru our inventory, So it like 60 more kits left at this price :biggrin:

Thanks Again from all of us at BMH :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 1 2011, 08:48 PM~19992641
> *I would like to Thank everyone who has ordered,
> 
> We are about half way thru our inventory, So it like 60 more kits left at this price :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

*Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!

Starting Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:

NOT included on these prices!!*


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 1 2011, 11:44 PM~19994601
> *Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!
> 
> Starting  Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:
> ...


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 3 2011, 12:34 PM~19778400
> *Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!
> 
> Starting  Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:
> ...




:0 :worship:


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 1 2011, 10:44 PM~19994601
> *Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!
> 
> Starting  Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:
> ...


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

Damm that is old school no backing plates....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i need a pumphead shaft seal, what it do????


----------



## dalstunter (Sep 24, 2007)

how much for the back to the basic kit with powerballs, 12 in cylinders and deep cups shipped to 44130? thanks


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

thats a hell of a price


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse+Mar 2 2011, 07:20 PM~20000860-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!

Starting Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:

NOT included on these prices!!*


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 4 2011, 02:50 PM~20015066
> *Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!
> 
> Starting  Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:
> ...


can I get a PM soon????


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Mar 4 2011, 01:35 PM~20015317
> *can I get a PM soon????
> *


pm sent :cheesy:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

Got my kit today its perfect thanks big m and ron I'm very happy


----------



## 1972 impala envy (Oct 1, 2008)

just received my check valves. thanks for the fast shipping and quality service


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

Got my kit in and looks good thanks guys.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911+Mar 4 2011, 05:17 PM~20016644-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## yillo (Aug 20, 2008)

Can't wait to get mine ;-)


----------



## jorgetellez (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 3 2011, 02:34 PM~19778400
> *Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!
> 
> Starting  Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:
> ...


can you pm me total price shipped to 75228, 2 pump kit for 800$


----------



## 187edition (Jul 19, 2010)

How much for the back to basics kit shipped to 85339


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jorgetellez+Mar 5 2011, 03:50 PM~20023057-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THE SHOP IS CLOSED TODAY THE BOSSES VP GOT MARRIED TODAY...THAT KIT SHIPS TO THE WEST COAST FOR ABOUT 90-100...THE MID WEST FOR ABOUT 120 AND THE EAST COAST FOR ABOUT 150...


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 5 2011, 08:17 PM~20024048
> *THE SHOP IS CLOSED TODAY THE BOSSES VP GOT MARRIED TODAY...THAT KIT SHIPS TO THE WEST COAST FOR ABOUT 90-100...THE MID WEST FOR ABOUT 120 AND THE EAST COAST FOR ABOUT 150...
> *


What's up OJ :biggrin:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 4 2011, 11:50 AM~20015066
> *Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!
> 
> Starting  Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:
> ...


I like the pump in the middle has the backing plate... im gonna order soon.. hopefully by the end of this month..


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Mar 5 2011, 07:47 PM~20024211
> *What's up OJ  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE....IM GONNA TRY AND GET YOU OUT BY TUES OR WED....STILL BACKED UP AND RON CLOSING YESTERDAY DIDNT HELP  HEY BUT FUCK IT I NEEDED THE REST :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 6 2011, 01:50 PM~20027992
> *WHAT UP HOMIE....IM GONNA TRY AND GET YOU OUT BY TUES OR WED....STILL BACKED UP AND RON CLOSING YESTERDAY DIDNT HELP  HEY BUT FUCK IT I NEEDED THE REST  :biggrin:
> *


Hope u got some rest :biggrin: Cuz i got more to add to the order :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## yillo (Aug 20, 2008)

:happysad:  TTT


----------



## off_topic (Jan 28, 2010)

Don't worry our adel-II is manufactored here in the states, If it were made in china ,do you think we could do lifetime warranty.And just because it is less expensive, doesn't mean we cut back on quality.Ron just knows how to use his buying power,Our last batch was 125 piece ,not 10 or 20 like others,that way we can pass along the savings wink.gif Ron even makes and winds his own candles here. Don't get us wrong Andy (adex) makes a great product ,But so do we. It is used in all our own competition cars, and several other high caliber hopper. Todd from street life, with a 115 car ,Ron's radical monte 108'',Jen the girl with the 90'' 63 impala that has won the street doble at new years. There is a few haters that are starting rumors and I won't go and disrepect Andy's topic....


----------



## off_topic (Jan 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 4 2011, 01:47 PM~20015406
> *pm sent :cheesy:
> *


you wasted a pm. he a tire kicker


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by off_topic_@Mar 7 2011, 10:38 AM~20034358
> *Don't worry our adel-II is manufactored here in the states, If it were made in china ,do you think we could do lifetime warranty.And just because it is less expensive, doesn't mean we cut back on quality.Ron just knows how to use his buying power,Our last batch was 125 piece ,not 10 or 20 like others,that way we can pass along the savings wink.gif Ron even makes and winds his own candles here. Don't get us wrong Andy (adex) makes a great product ,But so do we. It is used in all our own competition cars, and several other high caliber hopper. Todd from street life, with a 115 car ,Ron's radical monte 108'',Jen the girl with the 90'' 63 impala that has won the street doble at new years. There is a few haters that are starting rumors and I won't go and disrepect Andy's topic....
> *


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by off_topic_@Mar 7 2011, 11:39 AM~20034367
> *you wasted a pm. he a tire kicker
> *


yes I am a tire kicker Dave how st Louis treating you and how's that pink cutty of yours .......


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by off_topic_@Mar 7 2011, 09:39 AM~20034367
> *you wasted a pm. he a tire kicker
> *


we treat every 1 the same.. no matter if you spending 10k or jus ask'n questions :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!

Starting Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:

NOT included on these prices!!*


----------



## off_topic (Jan 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Mar 7 2011, 04:10 PM~20037009
> *yes I am a tire kicker Dave how st Louis treating you and how's that pink cutty of yours .......
> *


im not dave. and i bought that 62 you passed on. but st louis still same ole


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by off_topic_@Mar 7 2011, 08:17 PM~20037913
> *im not dave. and i bought that 62 you passed on. but st louis still same ole
> *


Yup just found out ur not Dave sorry Dave that was my bad and what 62.... I did find out who you are though


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Mar 7 2011, 04:10 PM~20037009
> *yes I am a tire kicker Dave how st Louis treating you and how's that pink cutty of yours .......
> *


are you pricing a setup for the new 64 :wow: baller. 


were you still wanting that frame for 2? i know im pretty far but if you can buy this chrome longarm rearend setup to make the trip worth it :wow: 


:biggrin: and i will throw in a frame for free


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 6 2011, 10:19 PM~19804952
> *do you have a super chipper special kit that i can price? i wanna be like bruce......lol
> *


now russ if you was like bruce u would have to buy a to to. lol


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

hey ron hit me up if you got a clean 61-64 vert frame for the rust bucket shawn sold me


----------



## 93FleetwoodDreams (May 23, 2009)

How much for the back to basic kit shipped to 98801


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Mar 7 2011, 09:02 PM~20038255
> *are you pricing a setup for the new 64  :wow:  baller.
> were you still wanting that frame for 2? i know im pretty far but if you can buy this chrome longarm rearend setup to make the trip worth it  :wow:
> :biggrin:  and i will throw in a frame for free
> *


I wouldn't mind picking up a frame or 2 I'm not sure on the long ARM rear end just gonna lay and the 64 but first I want to repaint the car a different color


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93FleetwoodDreams_@Mar 8 2011, 02:11 AM~20040316
> *How much for the back to basic kit shipped to 98801
> *


pm sent :cheesy:


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by off_topic_@Mar 7 2011, 09:38 AM~20034358
> *Don't worry our adel-II is manufactored here in the states, If it were made in china ,do you think we could do lifetime warranty.And just because it is less expensive, doesn't mean we cut back on quality.Ron just knows how to use his buying power,Our last batch was 125 piece ,not 10 or 20 like others,that way we can pass along the savings wink.gif Ron even makes and winds his own candles here. Don't get us wrong Andy (adex) makes a great product ,But so do we. It is used in all our own competition cars, and several other high caliber hopper. Todd from street life, with a 115 car ,Ron's radical monte 108'',Jen the girl with the 90'' 63 impala that has won the street doble at new years. There is a few haters that are starting rumors and I won't go and disrepect Andy's topic....
> *


Cant wait to get my 4 ADEL-II from BMH :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!

Starting Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:

NOT included on these prices!!*


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

TO THE WHOLE CREW AT BMH. I GOT MY TRAILING ARMS, AND THERE A PERFECT EXAMPLE OF WHY YOU GUYS ARE THE BEST AT WHAT YOU DO!!!! FLAWLESS AS ALWAYS, YOU WILL ALWAYS HAVE MY BUSNESS.


----------



## azmurh (Jan 12, 2008)

price on 2 number 9 mazzochi gears ship to 85122 :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Mar 9 2011, 06:26 PM~20054154
> *TO THE WHOLE CREW AT BMH. I GOT MY TRAILING ARMS, AND THERE A PERFECT EXAMPLE OF WHY YOU GUYS ARE THE BEST AT WHAT YOU DO!!!!  FLAWLESS AS ALWAYS, YOU WILL ALWAYS HAVE MY BUSNESS.
> *


wtf ?
they said my shit is barely coming back from chrome,,,, :angry: 





:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Mar 9 2011, 10:51 PM~20055431
> *wtf ?
> they said my shit is barely coming back from chrome,,,, :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


GOT TO REMEMBER WE NOT THE ONLY ONES BUSY

DONT TRIP IT WILL BE WORTH IT


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Mar 9 2011, 09:51 PM~20055431
> *wtf ?
> they said my shit is barely coming back from chrome,,,, :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


DIFFERNT STYLE OF ARMS BIG DOGG.......AND HE ORDERED HIS AWHILE BACK....SORRY FOR ANY DELAYS BUT WE HAVE BEEN SLAMMED AND THE ADJUSTABLES ARE FAST MOVERS AND SINCE RON BUILD THOSE IT MAKES IT EVEN HARDER TO KEEP IN STOCK :wow:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by off_topic+Mar 7 2011, 10:38 AM~20034358-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What you sayin foo  Well I have been a busy bee Today in the dungoen  
Hopefully u wont need to bug me for a few days
Got like 15 sets of uppers :biggrin: 














































8 sets g-body lower 4 sets of caprice/caddy
and 4 sets of custom lenght upper+lowers





















_*Thanks for all your orders everyone*_


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 9 2011, 11:48 PM~20056073
> *DIFFERNT STYLE OF ARMS BIG DOGG.......AND HE ORDERED HIS AWHILE BACK....SORRY FOR ANY DELAYS BUT WE HAVE BEEN SLAMMED AND THE ADJUSTABLES ARE FAST MOVERS AND SINCE RON BUILD THOSE IT MAKES IT EVEN HARDER TO KEEP IN STOCK :wow:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Mar 9 2011, 09:46 PM~20056044-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 KEEP DOING YOUR THANG FELLAS,,,I WAS JUST CURIOUS,,,NO HARM MEANT TOWARDS ANYONE,,,

LUV YALL !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## yillo (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks guys I just got my kit in today and boi was it shipped fast again thhanks 
Oh and Big M I send you a pm homie

Much respect for BMH 2 THUMBS UP


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!

Starting Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:

NOT included on these prices!!*


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

How much for the 2 pump set up with powerballs shipped to 75801, also how much extra for backing plates and rods?


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Mar 11 2011, 09:29 PM~20071967
> *How much for the 2 pump set up with powerballs shipped to 75801, also how much extra for backing plates and rods?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 12 2011, 02:11 AM~20073482
> *PM SENT
> *


Pm sent back


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

:fool2:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT for the fast shipping. Wassup Ron!


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!

Starting Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:

NOT included on these prices!!*


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## starion88esir (Oct 19, 2008)

Shot a pm back from a prior question Friday or Saturday. Still waiting to hear back.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!

Starting Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:

NOT included on these prices!!*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Man you Fools is killin us' ....

We would like to Thank everyone for your orders, and your Patience. We are extremly busy, and keepin our vendor just as busy. Seems like every company is running out of parts, and we are doing our best not too....

BMH /////TTT


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 17 2011, 08:22 PM~20117601
> *Man you Fools is killin us' ....
> 
> We would like to Thank everyone for your orders, and your Patience. We are extremly busy, and keepin our vendor just as busy. Seems like every company is running out of parts, and we are doing our best not too....
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 17 2011, 07:22 PM~20117601
> *Man you Fools is killin us' ....
> 
> We would like to Thank everyone for your orders, and your Patience. We are extremly busy, and keepin our vendor just as busy. Seems like every company is running out of parts, and we are doing our best not too....
> ...


what do you expect when the products are the best ?
get crackin 

:run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!

Starting Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:

NOT included on these prices!!*




Man you Fools is killin us' ....

We would like to Thank everyone for your orders, and your Patience. We are extremly busy, and keepin our vendor just as busy. Seems like every company is running out of parts, and we are doing our best not too....

BMH /////TTT


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 18 2011, 02:48 PM~20123192
> *Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!
> 
> Starting  Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:
> ...


:thumbsup: TTMFT


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## $ 68 $ (May 18, 2009)

How much for a 2 pump all chrome kit 1/2 inch with 3 lv dumps instead of deltas?

98230


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $ 68 $_@Mar 19 2011, 02:01 AM~20127055
> *How much for a 2 pump all chrome kit 1/2 inch with 3 lv dumps instead of deltas?
> 
> 98230
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. MS Roller (Dec 19, 2007)

Do u guys carry small telescopes that lock out to 14 or 16s.


----------



## mandini (Mar 18, 2009)

How much for the Back to Basic setup with 6's and 8's shipped to 85013?


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Feb 3 2011, 05:58 PM~19780368
> *u got any specials on 20" comp. cylinders.?
> *


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. MS Roller+Mar 20 2011, 02:38 PM~20135328-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, no specials on comp cylinders


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Mar 20 2011, 03:43 PM~20136009-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasssssuuup chipper! :biggrin:


----------



## mandini (Mar 18, 2009)

Can I get those 6's and 8's FAT Cylinders


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!

Starting Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:

NOT included on these prices!!*
Man you Fools is killin us' ....

We would like to Thank everyone for your orders, and your Patience. We are extremly busy, and keepin our vendor just as busy. Seems like every company is running out of parts, and we are doing our best not too....

BMH /////TTT


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

how much for a all chrome whammy pump complete with 4 dumps shipped to 70546 ?


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 21 2011, 03:00 PM~20143569
> *Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!
> 
> Starting  Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Mar 21 2011, 06:38 PM~20145650
> *how much for a all chrome whammy pump complete with 4 dumps shipped to 70546 ?
> *


pm sent


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!

Starting Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:

NOT included on these prices!!*
Man you Fools is killin us' ....

We would like to Thank everyone for your orders, and your Patience. We are extremly busy, and keepin our vendor just as busy. Seems like every company is running out of parts, and we are doing our best not too....

BMH /////TTT


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

:boink: :naughty: :fool2: :drama:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!

Starting Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:

NOT included on these prices!!*
Man you Fools is killin us' ....

We would like to Thank everyone for your orders, and your Patience. We are extremly busy, and keepin our vendor just as busy. Seems like every company is running out of parts, and we are doing our best not too....

BMH /////TTT


----------



## klownin530 (Feb 20, 2011)

how much for basic 2 pump kit wit back plates ship to 96003..?thx


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by klownin530_@Mar 25 2011, 09:36 AM~20177550
> *how much for basic 2 pump kit wit back plates ship to 96003..?thx
> *


pm sent


----------



## jett06 (Dec 3, 2006)

any info if my order has been shipped yet


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sup yall,the driveshaft shop said that they wouldnt install a slip the day i called yall,said cause how it goes in tranny makes it have a slip already and therefore makes it a floating driveshaft and they wont do that :angry: ima get that caddy on the road but ima have to swap the 16s in the rear for 14s anyways,have to put a bridge in really soon as well,rear dash is not pretty,


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jett06_@Mar 25 2011, 12:34 PM~20178776
> *any info if my order has been shipped yet
> *


pm sent.. thanks for being patiant :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

THANKS FOR ALL YOUR ORDERS :biggrin: 


We would like to Thank everyone for your orders, and your Patience. We are extremly busy, and keepin our vendor just as busy. Seems like every company is running out of parts, and we are doing our best not too....

BMH /////TTT


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 25 2011, 02:01 PM~20179415
> *THANKS FOR ALL YOUR ORDERS :biggrin:
> We would like to Thank everyone for your orders, and your Patience. We are extremly busy, and keepin our vendor just as busy. Seems like every company is running out of parts, and we are doing our best not too....
> 
> ...


Wassssaup big chip. U bout to bring stewie out for play :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Mar 25 2011, 03:20 PM~20179893
> *Wassssaup big chip. U bout to bring stewie out for play :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :sprint:


----------



## El Enemigo (Jan 20, 2011)

Price on adjustable uppers n lowers bolt in drop mounts n power balls n slip yoke all for 96 fleetwood


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Enemigo+Mar 26 2011, 08:26 AM~20184936-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: whats up :nicoderm:


----------



## Cheech Marin (Feb 18, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 26 2011, 03:11 PM~20187428
> *pm sent
> 
> :dunno: whats up :nicoderm:
> *


iwanna buy lots of goodies,,,i just cant afford it rite now,,,everything looks puuurty!! :biggrin:


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 25 2011, 02:01 PM~20179415
> *THANKS FOR ALL YOUR ORDERS :biggrin:
> We would like to Thank everyone for your orders, and your Patience. We are extremly busy, and keepin our vendor just as busy. Seems like every company is running out of parts, and we are doing our best not too....
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GA85regal (May 11, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cheech Marin+Mar 26 2011, 07:23 PM~20188586-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!

Starting Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:

NOT included on these prices!!*
Man you Fools is killin us' ....

We would like to Thank everyone for your orders, and your Patience. We are extremly busy, and keepin our vendor just as busy. Seems like every company is running out of parts, and we are doing our best not too....

BMH /////TTT


----------



## rzarock (Sep 13, 2009)

Got mine in just under two weeks. Looks good, can't wait to install it. Great deal, great customer service. Thanks guys. :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

Good lookin out this weekend Players!!! Coronado Customz comin back real soon


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rzarock+Mar 29 2011, 04:28 PM~20212061-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!

Starting Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:

NOT included on these prices!!*
Man you Fools is killin us' ....

We would like to Thank everyone for your orders, and your Patience. We are extremly busy, and keepin our vendor just as busy. Seems like every company is running out of parts, and we are doing our best not too....

BMH /////TTT


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 30 2011, 11:05 AM~20218456
> *:thumbsup:
> :0
> *



The bag of chips matches the cars paint Big Perm,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,next time dont eat the dam cookies,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Don Pedro_@Mar 30 2011, 11:17 AM~20218575
> *The bag of chips matches the cars paint Big Perm,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,next time dont eat the dam cookies,,,, :biggrin:
> *











stewie ate em :0


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 30 2011, 12:15 PM~20219025
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nikka the bag had teeth marks on it! :biggrin:


----------



## tihz_wa (Mar 10, 2009)

Got my kit today, looks good guys! Shipped all the way to the Great White North! Thanx.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tihz_wa_@Mar 30 2011, 09:38 PM~20223456
> *Got my kit today, looks good guys!  Shipped all the way to the Great White North!  Thanx.
> *


Cool brotha thanx for the order, thank you for being patient


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




PARTS CAME IN,,,THNAKS TO THE BMH FAMILIA


IM GETTING SUM FUNDS TOGETHER FOR MORE GOODIES




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Mar 31 2011, 01:48 PM~20228687
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> PARTS CAME IN,,,THNAKS TO THE BMH FAMILIA
> IM GETTING SUM FUNDS TOGETHER FOR MORE GOODIES
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

lemm eknow when sum shirts be coming in,,or sum windshield banners :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Mar 31 2011, 02:07 PM~20228793
> *lemm eknow when sum shirts be coming in,,or sum windshield banners  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!

Starting Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:

NOT included on these prices!!*
Man you Fools is killin us' ....

We would like to Thank everyone for your orders, and your Patience. We are extremly busy, and keepin our vendor just as busy. Seems like every company is running out of parts, and we are doing our best not too....

BMH /////TTT


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:0


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## jett06 (Dec 3, 2006)

sent you a PM big M


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

Back to Basics
how much shipped to 67801 with 8' and 12' cylinders and deep cups for the front?


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jett06+Apr 4 2011, 08:28 PM~20260325-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent :cheesy:


----------



## jett06 (Dec 3, 2006)

Didn't get a PM Big M


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jett06_@Apr 5 2011, 02:08 PM~20266053
> *Didn't get a PM Big M
> *


pm sent


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!

Starting Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:

NOT included on these prices!!*
Man you Fools is killin us' ....

We would like to Thank everyone for your orders, and your Patience. We are extremly busy, and keepin our vendor just as busy. Seems like every company is running out of parts, and we are doing our best not too....

BMH /////TTT


----------



## jett06 (Dec 3, 2006)

got it big M thanks alot homie :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

whats the price on two pump kits with pressure plates del to 77503


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jett06+Apr 5 2011, 03:21 PM~20266500-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 pm sent :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!

Starting Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:

NOT included on these prices!!*
Man you Fools is killin us' ....

We would like to Thank everyone for your orders, and your Patience. We are extremly busy, and keepin our vendor just as busy. Seems like every company is running out of parts, and we are doing our best not too....

BMH /////TTT


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

That's the price on your chrome adels


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Apr 7 2011, 08:54 PM~20287220
> *That's the price on your chrome adels
> *


pm sent


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 9 2011, 01:18 PM~20298355
> *:inout:
> *


Wassup the real big chip!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 9 2011, 02:13 PM~20298537
> *Wassup the real big chip!
> *


 :h5:


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

the two pump kit $800 dollar deal shiped to 92025


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Apr 11 2011, 04:04 PM~20312865
> *the two pump kit $800 dollar deal shiped to 92025
> *


pm sent


----------



## baldwinc (May 4, 2009)

2 pump whammy setup shipped to 23608?


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

*FOR ALL THOSE ASKING PRICES SHIPPED......WE DONT HAVE A FLAT RATE DEAL WITH OUR SHIPPER LIKE OTHER COMPANIES SO WE NEVER KNOW SHIPPING UNTIL YOUR ORDER IS BOXED AND READY TO LEAVE.....WE CAN CHARGE FOR THE KIT BUT SHIPPING AT BMH IS NEVER QUOTED UNTIL PRODUCT IS BOXED AND READY TO LEAVE....ANY QUOTES GIVEN BY THE REAL BIG M ARE ONLY AN ESTIMATED COST!!!!!!!THANKS AGAIN FROM THE SHIPPING DEPT :biggrin: *


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## jett06 (Dec 3, 2006)

Any news big M :dunno:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jett06_@Apr 13 2011, 12:03 PM~20329326
> *Any news big M  :dunno:
> *


 :happysad: soon grass hopper :cheesy:


----------



## jett06 (Dec 3, 2006)

Got the package big M UPS called already told me to call them on my way home from work to deliver all the goodies.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jett06_@Apr 14 2011, 12:48 PM~20338643
> *Got the package big M UPS called already told me to call them on my way home from work to deliver all the goodies.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!

Starting Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:

NOT included on these prices!!*
Man you Fools is killin us' ....

We would like to Thank everyone for your orders, and your Patience. We are extremly busy, and keepin our vendor just as busy. Seems like every company is running out of parts, and we are doing our best not too....

BMH /////TTT


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!

Starting Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:

NOT included on these prices!!*
Man you Fools is killin us' ....

We would like to Thank everyone for your orders, and your Patience. We are extremly busy, and keepin our vendor just as busy. Seems like every company is running out of parts, and we are doing our best not too....

BMH /////TTT


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 15 2011, 01:27 PM~20346424
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 21 2011, 11:09 AM~20389245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt wassup big m. y u wsnt in nm with us homie. shit bro we had fun. :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 26 2011, 12:36 AM~20421207
> *ttt wassup big m. y u wsnt in nm with us homie. shit bro we had fun. :biggrin:
> *


wish i could have made it :happysad: .. had sum stuff come up last minute


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Y'all get any chrome back in yet?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Apr 26 2011, 11:24 AM~20423413
> *Y'all get any chrome back in yet?
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 21 2011, 12:09 PM~20389245
> *
> 
> 
> ...






*I was waiting for stewie * :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 26 2011, 05:24 PM~20425977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea stewie was ready but he broke his pedle at the last minute & could'nt make it :happysad:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

YOU GUYS NEED TO UPDATE YOUR WEBSITE HOMIE,,IM GIVING THE HOMIES PRICES,,AND THEN THEY LOOK AT THE WEBSITE AND THEY THINK IM TRYING TO JACK THEM,,,LOL,, :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!

Starting Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:

NOT included on these prices!!*
Man you Fools is killin us' ....

We would like to Thank everyone for your orders, and your Patience. We are extremly busy, and keepin our vendor just as busy. Seems like every company is running out of parts, and we are doing our best not too....

BMH /////TTT


----------



## jett06 (Dec 3, 2006)

Big M I'm a call you tomorrow to place another order :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jett06_@Apr 28 2011, 12:47 PM~20440578
> *Big M I'm a call you tomorrow to place another order  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Only 4 more of these kits left.....Place your bets ,people, cus when it's over it's gone for good

I do have some new kits we will be offering once this is done, Gonna be full kits,with coils, powerballs and all the bells and whistle...*can I get a whistle* :0


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 29 2011, 01:07 AM~20445652
> *Only 4 more of these kits left.....Place your bets ,people, cus when it's over it's gone for good
> 
> I do have some new kits we will be offering once this is done, Gonna be full kits,with coils, powerballs and all the bells and whistle...can I get a whistle :0
> *


How bout a TRAIN HORN ! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 29 2011, 01:21 PM~20448600
> *How bout a TRAIN HORN !  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Whoa whoa. The word TRAIN is never used in this thread. No ****. Apologize chipper. Btw look at chinas face in ur vid.


----------



## Junkshop pros (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 29 2011, 01:21 PM~20448600
> *How bout a TRAIN HORN !  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


or do they have that marz 15 gear, the leonidas :biggrin:


----------



## Junkshop pros (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 29 2011, 12:07 AM~20445652
> *Only 4 more of these kits left.....Place your bets ,people, cus when it's over it's gone for good
> 
> I do have some new kits we will be offering once this is done, Gonna be full kits,with coils, powerballs and all the bells and whistle...can I get a whistle :0
> *


whts good ron, was good to meet you in new mexico homie, we hawaiian/samoans had a blast :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Junkshop pros_@Apr 29 2011, 03:07 PM~20448828
> *whts good ron, was good to meet you in new mexico homie,  we hawaiian/samoans had a blast  :thumbsup:
> *


Same here Brother...Tell Hawiaan punch he's still a chipper


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 29 2011, 02:27 PM~20448924
> *Same here Brother...Tell Hawiaan punch he's still a chipper
> *


Good shit homie. TTT for the set ups.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*Here it is....The people have requested it and We will deliver as always!!!

Starting Feb 14, 2011 the Black Magic Hydraulics 2011 Tax Time special will be as follows:

only a couple more tax kits lef.. get em while they hot :biggrin: *


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

Big M how much for a set of Powerballs shipped to 83687


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@May 2 2011, 08:21 PM~20471303
> *Big M how much for a set of Powerballs shipped to 83687
> *


pm sent


----------



## jimmyscustoms (Mar 2, 2006)

What is the shipping cost for a kit to El Paso Texas?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jimmyscustoms_@May 3 2011, 04:15 PM~20477351
> *What is the shipping cost for a kit to El Paso Texas?
> *


pm sent :cheesy:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

Why shipping gotta be a secret? :biggrin:  I'm jus sayin'


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

hmm i am in need of 2-3 pumps  whats the deal


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SwAnGiN88_@May 3 2011, 08:15 PM~20479565
> *hmm i am in need of 2-3 pumps  whats the deal
> *


1-866-magic-33.. or 1-702-222-2112.. :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

thanks to everyone that orderd the tax kit. :biggrin: .. the tax special is now over :happysad: .. but be on the look out for more specials coming up real soon  

once again thanks for all your orders :biggrin: BMH


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------

